# The amazing “flying” pond snail



## Ecooper (Jul 3, 2012)

I was walking past my aquarium yesterday and saw this little pond snail suspended in the water. When I looked closer I could see that the snail was veeeeery slowly sinking and had its body extended as if it was trying to reach the bottom. I grabbed my camera and took a few photos for my blog. 

The snail slowly drifted down to a perfect landing on a submerged plant. The photo below was taken as the snail was extending its body towards the plant it was about to land on and looking for all the world as if it was flying! 

Cheers, 
EC
macrocritters


flying snail copyright ernie cooper 2012_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats a great shot!


----------

